# So, what is your Aeropress recipe?



## RagingMammoth

I've used mine a lot at work as of late. I'm enjoying a 18g (ish, I don't think I can bring scales into work) dose, medium grind. I invert, steep for 1 and a half minutes... then slow plunge for 30 seconds.

What is your go to?


----------



## samjfranklin

17g in, 210g out. All the water in while turning aeropress to saturate all grounds over about 10secs, stir for 20 secs, steep for a minute and plunge. Non inverted after being a long time fan of inverting!


----------



## DoubleShot

Might also be worth mentioning if you're using paper filters or an upgraded filter?


----------



## RagingMammoth

samjfranklin said:


> 17g in, 210g out. All the water in while turning aeropress to saturate all grounds over about 10secs, stir for 20 secs, steep for a minute and plunge. Non inverted after being a long time fan of inverting!


Ooh... I'd love to bring my scales into work.


----------



## RagingMammoth

DoubleShot said:


> Might also be worth mentioning if you're using paper filters or an upgraded filter?


Nah, just the regular paper ones.


----------



## Coffee Dog

More love for the aeropress I see. Is it the most popular method?

I'm adjusting the grind level at the moment. But the constants are: Inverted method, 1 scoop of beans, grind in the mazzer mini, pre heat aeropress with just off the boil water. Warm mug up. Grounds in, roughly 85C water to the top, stir 10s, brew for 1.30s. 20s plunge. Top up mug with water. Oh and pre-wetting the paper filter


----------



## Beanosaurus

At the minute I use the 'pedantic time-pressured office worker' method:

Inverted

14g medium-fine dose

water straight off boil > 1 shot-saturate

fill to the top

cap on > flip and plunge

run back to desk


----------



## simontc

Sounds like my method... Though on night shift I run a double scoop fill half way method more akin to the inwtructions


----------



## Spooks

Mine seems no different from others

15g of beans medium fine grind

Preheated aeropress inverted

Wet paper filter

Don't have a thermometer so just wait for 2 mins off the boil, add water to bloom then fill to top. Wait 90secs. Press over 30secs

Dilute to taste

Enjoy

One thing though, can you buy a better filter than the paper ones?


----------



## Obnic

I have a good little Aeropress Recipe app called AeropressTimer on iOS. It has several methods and recipes in it as well as a timer for each recipe. Helps you explore options.

AeroPress Timer: For Aerobie's AeroPress Coffee And Espresso Maker by Beloved Robot, LLC. https://appsto.re/gb/A4v6J.i


----------



## DoubleShot

Obnic

Have you seen the thread by Mint_Sauce? His friend created the iOS version which is called Coffee Boff (free). Don't believe it has been updated as much as the Android version which is called Mister Barista (60p) but we're told updates will be coming.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Spooks said:


> Mine seems no different from others
> 
> 15g of beans medium fine grind
> 
> Preheated aeropress inverted
> 
> Wet paper filter
> 
> Don't have a thermometer so just wait for 2 mins off the boil, add water to bloom then fill to top. Wait 90secs. Press over 30secs
> 
> Dilute to taste
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> One thing though, can you buy a better filter than the paper ones?


Pretty much the same as me, but I don't wait 2 minutes off the boil.

And there are off market metal reusable filters, whether they are better or not is debatable. It's preference.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Obnic said:


> I have a good little Aeropress Recipe app called AeropressTimer on iOS. It has several methods and recipes in it as well as a timer for each recipe. Helps you explore options.
> 
> AeroPress Timer: For Aerobie's AeroPress Coffee And Espresso Maker by Beloved Robot, LLC. https://appsto.re/gb/A4v6J.i


AeropressTimer is a great app!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Havent had much time to play with it since christmas but when I did I just done what the hasbean video said (they Knowwhat they are doing)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/5952485-aeropress-brew-guide


----------



## Coffee Dog

Obnic said:


> I have a good little Aeropress Recipe app called AeropressTimer on iOS. It has several methods and recipes in it as well as a timer for each recipe. Helps you explore options.
> 
> AeroPress Timer: For Aerobie's AeroPress Coffee And Espresso Maker by Beloved Robot, LLC. https://appsto.re/gb/A4v6J.i


When is it coming to windows phone !?


----------



## hubrad

I'm still at the stage of throwing in my normal dose and grind, so about 16g, pour on, leave a wee bit and plunge.

Loving it already!


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> One thing though, can you buy a better filter than the paper ones?


http://departmentofcoffee.com/product/able-disk/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0063SL2TQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1426959754&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&keywords=aeropress+parts&dpPl=1&dpID=51zvgiBE-5L&ref=plSrch

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00P0ZK8D4/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1426959754&sr=8-7&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&keywords=aeropress+parts&dpPl=1&dpID=51Qw4gA6KhL&ref=plSrch

http://www.kaffeologie.com/shop/s-filter-for-aeropress-coffee-makers


----------



## Spooks

DoubleShot said:


> http://departmentofcoffee.com/product/able-disk/
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0063SL2TQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1426959754&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&keywords=aeropress+parts&dpPl=1&dpID=51zvgiBE-5L&ref=plSrch
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00P0ZK8D4/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1426959754&sr=8-7&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&keywords=aeropress+parts&dpPl=1&dpID=51Qw4gA6KhL&ref=plSrch
> 
> http://www.kaffeologie.com/shop/s-filter-for-aeropress-coffee-makers


Many thanks DS


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks

If you decide to go for one of the re-usable Aeropress filters, please share your findings.

Thanks.


----------



## GNL

i tend to use it as a clean french press - standard "cupping" recipe.


----------



## MWJB

GNL said:


> i tend to use it as a clean french press - standard "cupping" recipe.


Cool, would you mind crossing the "I"s & dotting the "T"s for those that don't know what standard cupping recipe is?


----------



## samjfranklin

Since my first post on this I've actually changed my aeropress recipe completely and have gone back to inverted:

Aeropress inverted

15.5g of finely ground coffee

Pour in 210g of water over 20 secs

Stir forcefully for 20 secs

Steep for 30 secs

Extract over 30 secs

Paper filter - tastes great.


----------



## DoubleShot

Can anyone who has tried both inverted and non-inverted, try explaining in words what a difference it makes, taste in the cup? Thanks.


----------



## samjfranklin

DoubleShot said:


> Can anyone who has tried both inverted and non-inverted, try explaining in words what a difference it makes, taste in the cup? Thanks.


The main problem I find with non-inverted is that you get some under extracted coffee in the cup with your 'perfectly' extracted section. Inverted gives you full immersion so all the grinds are in contact with all the water so generally more flavour is extracted.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks. Now understand why people bother with inverting method. Was unsure previously, not having owned or used an Aeropress yet.


----------



## Dallah

Bump for AeropressTimer on iOS. My favourite recipe on it is Bold. I always brew inverted no matter the recipe though. Its just a tidier method for me. I'm a bit of a neat freak and I don't like some of the brew going through ahead of the time  I also must confess that I grind my beans for the week ahead of time. I'm already looked at as being a bit odd for refusing to drink the "espresso" from the company cafe (Black & White bean to cup monstrosity). Brewing my own via Aeropress into a Keepcup Brew has marked me out to be a fussy b^gger.


----------



## DoubleShot

ridland said:


> I also must confess that I grind my beans for the week ahead of time.


According to the book I'm reading (Barista Coffee):

"The most discerning baristas will only grind beans for espresso directly before using them. Coffee puritans swear that it only takes 30 seconds in the open air for ground beans to become too stale for a good espresso."


----------



## MWJB

samjfranklin said:


> The main problem I find with non-inverted is that you get some under extracted coffee in the cup with your 'perfectly' extracted section. Inverted gives you full immersion so all the grinds are in contact with all the water so generally more flavour is extracted.


This isn't quite so. That underextracted coffee that drips into the cup at the start of a non-inverted brew isn't any different to the equivalent part of the extraction in an inverted brew. If anything, non-inverted, you can isolate & discard it (which reduces your total extraction, not always a bad thing). Holding all the water & coffee together actually makes for a less aggressive extraction than drip brewing (Aeropress is kind of a mix between the two)...though perhaps more repeatable?

Extraction takes into account all of the extracted solids, early through to late & as a whole, these make up the average extraction yield.

Non inverted makes it easier to get oils & mouthfeel in the cup, inverted can make it easier to exclude/reduce them (especially if you put water in first, or leave a good while for the contents to settle after flipping & oils to float to the top of the brew, being caught by the bed at plunge), but you can steer this through technique. Generally, inverted vs not makes less difference than ratio, temp etc., unless you go full on drip brew with the Aeropress.

I'm not keen on letting the slurry sit on the bung, as this easily absorbs taints & after a while everything can just taste of 'bung'.


----------



## DoubleShot

MWJB

So, does that mean you're in the non-inverted camp?


----------



## GNL

MWJB said:


> Cool, would you mind crossing the "I"s & dotting the "T"s for those that don't know what standard cupping recipe is?


a very fair question and i doubt there is a truly standard answer despite what i said! nevertheless, try about 60g per litre (so about 13g for an inverted aeropress) of freshly coarsely ground coffee and brew for 4 minutes. water about 90 degrees c.


----------



## simontc

Tried an aeropressed cold brew overnight- surprisingly good results and will be trying again; Hour and a half long steep and then plunge. (I steeped in a separate receptacle and transferred into aeropress before plunge).


----------



## MWJB

DoubleShot said:


> MWJB
> 
> So, does that mean you're in the non-inverted camp?


I have enjoyed brews via both methods, but yes, I tend to go no non-inverted lately...less to do with flavour, more to do with practicalities - keeping coffee/slurry off the bung & eliminating dribbles when flipping.


----------



## DoubleShot

I was trying to follow what was being said, even though it would all make more sense had I spent some hands on time with an Aeropress.


----------



## GNL

personally, i think it tastes the same. i just think inverted is a lot tidier (less drip mess) and, once you get the hang of it, easier to do - more a "process" issue than one that goes to flavour in my book.


----------



## hubrad

I keep thinking about possible just wetting the grounds then pressing really hard to err more on the espresso side.

Then I start thinking about getting a manual fill lever machine at work.. :-D

#espressomachinegas


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> One thing though, can you buy a better filter than the paper ones?


If you haven't already invested in a better filter for your Aeropress, this one has just dropped in price to £8.49 with free delivery:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00P0ZK8D4/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2LV4TUZ0EPJQH

Reviews don't seem great, buyer beware!

Edit: Not sure if you've seen this article

http://www.colombo.co.za/blogs/news/17711269-able-brewing-filter-vs-kohi-labs-filter


----------



## jeebsy

What difference would a ten second push make over a 30 second push (if any)?


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> What difference would a ten second push make over a 30 second push (if any)?


20 seconds


----------



## jim3rg

Had 2 cups today and did the following for each.

Inverted, added 2 scoops of already ground for Aeropress Rave signature, waited 2 minutes after the kettle boiled and poured upto 4 mark, stirred for 10 seconds put on cap/filter, left for 30 seconds and pressed into warm mug over 20 seconds, topped up with hot water. Result was Bloody strong and still have the coffee buzz.. I checked the weight on my digital scales after zeroing the weight of the scoop, turns out I have been pressing 26g of coffee. I may cut back a little tomorrow









Jim


----------



## Lefteye

My recipe is inverted preheated aeropress( from the boiled kettle) place 15g or just over in aeropress pour over water off boil for 1 min to wet grounds I don't measure this just make sure they are wet for the bloom. Wait 30 secs stir for 10 then top up to the top wait 2 mins whilst wetting the paper filter with some more of the kettle water and warming the cup. Stir aeropress place on lid and press. Always tasty.


----------



## Mr O

jim3rg said:


> Had 2 cups today and did the following for each.
> 
> Inverted, added 2 scoops of already ground for Aeropress Rave signature, waited 2 minutes after the kettle boiled and poured upto 4 mark, stirred for 10 seconds put on cap/filter, left for 30 seconds and pressed into warm mug over 20 seconds, topped up with hot water. Result was Bloody strong and still have the coffee buzz.. I checked the weight on my digital scales after zeroing the weight of the scoop, turns out I have been pressing 26g of coffee. I may cut back a little tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


This is nearly the same as my method.... the difference being. I only do one scoop and dont top up...


----------



## jeebsy

Normal way up, 14g of beans, 250ml water at 96 degrees in one go, turning the Aeropress as you pour, once the water is in stir three times gently, push at 1.30 and stop when you hear the hiss at 2mins.


----------



## jim3rg

Yep I went a little OTT on the coffee so I will try the measuring thing tomorrow morning see how that goes.

Jim


----------



## Bigpikle

I'd like to understand a cold aeropress method if anyone has one?


----------



## jeebsy

Is time a luxury you can afford?


----------



## Bigpikle

absolutely


----------



## MWJB

Bigpikle said:


> I'd like to understand a cold aeropress method if anyone has one?


Iced Aeropress?

I did a cold brew Aeropress in the fridge once....worked OK in terms of brewing but the cold bung is less malleable and it's a hell of an effort to press.


----------



## jim3rg

OK so this morning I did the inverted method again but this time used 17g of Rave signature and the water was not as hot, much better, I could probably go a tad stronger but this was a very good brew.

Jim


----------



## Obnic

I like inverted too. 17g. Just off boil water (est 95c). Wet grinds and allow to bloom 30s. Single stir. Rest of water gently. Steep and press. How long I steep and volume of water depends on coffee I'm using.


----------



## jim3rg

I have been putting off trying this recipe as most of the recipes I have found involves stirring, so I thought this wouldn't work surely... I have to say as I type this and sip my coffee it has been the best result yet. The recipe is not mine so I have linked it below.

http://www.coffeebrewguides.com/aeropress-guide/

There is no bitterness, just smooth great tasting coffee.

Jim

My Hario mini mill arrived about an hour ago, so I thought why not try it out. so here goes my recipe.

17g Jamaican Blue Mountain Blend beans from The Coffee Bean.

Hario Mini Mill setting 6 clicks from closed. Grind, grind, grind.

Inverted method

preheat the Areopress with hot water and wet the filter.

250g just off the boil water.

discard the preheat water then invert Aeropress

add the coffee and give aeropress a little shake to level out the coffee.

add 50g of the hot water slowly and evenly

allow 40 seconds to steep

slowly add the remainder of the water.

place filter/cap on.

allow 30 seconds to brew.

turn aeropress over into mug and give it a little shake.

Press into mug over 30-ish seconds.

Jim


----------



## Bigpikle

I found a couple of chilled/iced AP recipes that I plan to try as soon as we have a good warm day again...having only had cold coffee drinks in the US from big chains and not really liking them at all, I'm hoping for a better result doing it with decent ingredients and a good recipe.

http://coffeegeek.com/guides/aeropresscoldbrew

http://www.marco.org/2012/07/30/iced-coffee-with-aeropress


----------



## jlarkin

Bigpikle said:


> I'd like to understand a cold aeropress method if anyone has one?


I've tried this which is more or less the winning recipe from the Dutch aeropress champion this year. It's not cold but involves some cold as well. First run water through 3 paper filters. Then inverted method, add 21g coffee with 40ml of cold (15 degrees) water, stir and leave for 2 minutes. Now I've changed it slightly so I add another 160ml of water at just after boil and stir for 10 seconds with a one minute brew. Then add filters and press over about 30 second (optional shout pompen, apparently Dutch for pump it, whilst your doing that).


----------



## CrazyH

Is it possible for an Aeropress to "go bad"? I've just had absolutely undrinkable stuff from it recently. It could be my grinder playing up so I still need to bring the work one home to try but just wondering if maybe the rubber is giving a bad taste?


----------



## Spooks

Have heard of the rubber causing problems with taste, it's a replaceable item so maybe worth finding that


----------



## CrazyH

Spooks said:


> Have heard of the rubber causing problems with taste, it's a replaceable item so maybe worth finding that


ah, I'll see if I can pick one up at the festival then. Though, may just buy a brand new set.


----------



## chipbutty

Make sure your bung is nice and clean 



CrazyH said:


> Is it possible for an Aeropress to "go bad"? I've just had absolutely undrinkable stuff from it recently. It could be my grinder playing up so I still need to bring the work one home to try but just wondering if maybe the rubber is giving a bad taste?


----------



## fede_luppi

What's your favourite recipe to make two cups of coffee with your Aeropress?


----------



## simontc

How fortuitous... Just banged out a sublime double cup. 30g coffee, between filter and espresso grind (6 clicks below my express grind on porlex), 240g water. Inverted. 60 g water in, brisk stir to saturate grinds. 30secs bloom. In with rest of water- takes you right to the edge of the press so be careful. Gentle stir (one little push worked) leave for a minute. Cap on, invert. Leave for 5 secs, then quickly toss out what's dripped through, slow push till about half waters gone. Spin the press to vortex all the coffee down, finish press leaving a bit of slurry. Discard. Then top up vessel with 240g water and enjoy with friend







was yummer.


----------



## JaymeeH

I've gone away from inverted. Messy and didn't seem to improve my results. Things have been much more consistent since I've been using:

17g Medium grind

First part 40 seconds:

40g of 90C water to bloom

Stir

220g 90c water in gently (have to be quick to get my kettle back on between pours)

Part 2:

Slow plunge for 80 seconds stopping just before the hiss.

I normally lay both hands on and let the weight do the rest. Often doing two at once so quite good at doing it by pressing too.


----------



## jlarkin

JaymeeH said:


> I've gone away from inverted. Messy and didn't seem to improve my results. Things have been much more consistent since I've been using:
> 
> 17g Medium grind
> 
> First part 40 seconds:
> 
> 40g of 90C water to bloom
> 
> Stir
> 
> 220g 90c water in gently (have to be quick to get my kettle back on between pours)
> 
> Part 2:
> 
> Slow plunge for 80 seconds stopping just before the hiss.
> 
> I normally lay both hands on and let the weight do the rest. Often doing two at once so quite good at doing it by pressing too.


Just checking: you put the second lot of water in and then immediately start your press, which takes 80 seconds? That must be some controlled pressing, impressive


----------



## JaymeeH

There is a few seconds as I engage the plunger but those are not wasted as it gives time for the grinds to settle. If you get all the grinds floating against the plunger you're in for some under extraction with this method.

I didn't mention my preparation. To heat the aeropress I fit a paper filter and then put the main chamber on the upturned plunger on my draining board (so plunger standing, rubber facing up with the filter holder resting on it.) I then quickly pour boiling water in and it normally fills up to about a third and then drains out over the plunger. It does a pretty good job of heating it all with very little effort while also washing the filter.

Got to love efficiency.


----------



## Mike_J_Smith

I've been using with the 2015 winning recipe this weekend http://worldaeropresschampionship.com/recipes/; no idea what a 'turbulent wiggle' is, so went for mixing it a bit. Works quite nicely, even with my slapdash approach to timings!


----------



## nufc1

I've been using this method for the past few weeks and getting good results. It was recommended to me by Hasbean and comes from Prufrock:


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Three papers - no spills - that's a great idea.


----------



## nufc1

It works a treat when you pul back on the plunger to create a 'vacuum'!


----------



## nufc1

It also means less contact with the rubber plunger


----------

